# Asking for a pros help



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have a Vizsla and you want to get into the field, never feel embarrassed to ask more knowledgeable people for their help. Just make sure you compensate them for their knowledge and effort. Here is today's note to a professional trainer I know after failing the last two days at Senior Hunt tests.


_K-,

I spent yesterday morning and this morning at Grizzly Island running Bailey in Senior Hunter. I'd like some help because we are going to take years at this rate getting five passes. I just haven't spent the time to make him steady to wing and shot. We have had GREAT hunts for pheasant this year and believe it or not I hit a few. 

Now to ask my question. Are you up to taking Bailey for (date)until (date) while Joanie and I take an RV trip into Arizona. Could we work out a training / boarding deal with Bailey for that period? 

We sure could take him (we are taking Chloe) but I thought you could get him over the hump with your help. He is 90% there. B+ / A- effort. A little tutoring should take him to a solid A. 

What you think? I'm not field trialing at all this year. Going to try and get through Senior hunter and maybe Master Hunter before this winter. That is the 2012 goal. May even wait until I retire in 4 years and get Bailey Jr. to start from scratch with. Too much derby and hill running for Bailey in my limited understanding as a rookie. 

Let me know what you think. No pressure one way or the other. 

I can pay you in silver coins if you'd like real money in exchange for your services.

Who is John Galt?

Rod_


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Someone who knows what they know and knows what they don't know, will always work better for man and beast. I hope you get a favourable response RBD. Being single, I've recently had thoughts of enlisting the services of a pro also. Not worried about being steady to bird, just want to make sure I get a shot away.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats RBD on realizing you need the help, and asking for it. Bailey is a lucky dog 

I haven't done a club hunting competition much less an AKC hunt test or field trial. That may change with Nitro. If so, there are areas in training I'll definitely need help with. 

Wishing you and Bailey the best.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A pro is always a good idea when we feel like were beating our head against a wall and getting no where. We hunters always want a dog with out of this world drive, but we usually lack the knowledge ( me included) to teach them how to be patient enough to have it work in our favor without some help along the way.


----------

